# Channa And Fulltiming experience....



## runnach (Apr 10, 2013)

I fulltimed from March 2008 up until July 2012, Most of the time I spent in France, with brief spells in the UK 

mainly Yorkshire.

The first conundrum is what is the right van ? layout etc, and it almost a dead certainty after you have spent 

considerable time in the van there are things you would change and a new "wish list" presents itself.

I looked at several vans , some of which were in dire condition, I ended up spending more than I wanted and landed 

upon A CI Euro 100 Riviera,4 Berth coachbuilt 5.5M in length from a friend who runs a dealership in Doncaster.

The van was pretty standard, 85 ah battery, shower room, thetford toilet 3 way fridge and 4 burner hob on standard 

calor 13 kg bottle. The only reservation was no oven ( more about that later.)

I had sold my house, and was camping in a tent, possesions in storage and all I needed crammed into the back of A 

Land Rover and trailer.

You can imagine when I laid my hands on the van, I was in heaven.Then the adventure could begin.

So my observations on the challenges and rewards.

Space

to maximise, I use the overhead bed, and use the dining area for dining reading etc, the van has a wardrobe and 

storage lockers and thats the first problem, I needed winter clothes, Summer clothes Waterproofs vans seem designed 

for a couple of weeks away at a time not a permenant residence.Cooking utensils,tool kits including brazing torches 

etc it was important I could get my self out of a fix should it happen albeit that can be easier said than done.

It was always at the back of my mind breakdowns accidents,where would I go?I had a German Shepheard dog with me too 

so options of alternative accomodation were limited


Residence.

I was lucky in that I could use a parental address for mail etc,If this wasnt the case where do you register your 

bank accounts? what address do you use for Insurance? driving licence in effect you become of no fixed abode.

Insurance 

I insured with Safeguard orgiginally then changed to Nfu,they are a couple of companies that allow 365 days 

european travel.Thereason for changing and worth noting,Safeguard insure social domestic and pleasure NOT commuting 

to and from a place of work. Ironically I was based on a campsite where I worked and though the van didnt turn a 

wheel this is classed as commuting.  

My last trip to France was 18 months and my MOT lapsed,A quick call to NFU and they where happy to extend cover on 

the basis I would return to the UK.

I should in theory have re registered the van in France but lack of permenant address killed that idea whilst it 

lasted.

Another thing to remember is you cant sorn the vehicle if you are abroad because it is being used therefore you 

need to ensure you are taxed.

On return to the UK, An email to my testing station,pre arranged appointment allowed me to drive from Hull to 

Doncaster legally.

It may be of interest to those who have older vans where UK insurers place restrictions, AXA have an English 

speaking team in Nice who will insure A UK vehicle with french insurance ...Just be sat down when they quote 

though.

GAS

Gas in France is easy to acquire, and yet it seems to worry a lot of people.Calor is non existent, I visited a 

bricolage similar to B and Q ( in fact one group are owned by b and q)Bought a Antargaz calypso cylinder and 

regulator the cost I think was 30 euros and refills were 17 euros. worth bearing in mind if you dont have a gaslow 

system or similar.

Getting old of refills is easy, most fuel stations stock bottled gas, the Bricos too btw want an address, local 

campsite will do.


My trips into Italy and Spain were short so I just ensured I have enough French gas.

Back in the Uk I am back on Calor got shut of the 13 kg and now run a 19 kg propane all year. Butane has difficulty 

gassing in cold weather, Propane doesnt.And IMO there is no discernible difference in performance of appliances.

I have run out of gas Sunday morning, my back up is a petrol fired Coleman stove with two burners, great to cook on 

outside anyway.....It aint a BBQ and campsites that ban BBQs often turn a blind eye.

Electricity

I started off with an 85ah battery changed it to an Elecsol 110 ah which cost 110 pounds when the old one gave up ( 

losing charge very quickly) The more amp hours you have the longer you can wild in areas of short distance between 

location. I have never bothered with solar panels or a generator,and in all honesty never really had a problem.( 

Then again I wasnt using a TV Sat system etc, SO my draw was always minimal)

Many aires and campites of course offer EHU amperage varies between 5 and 16 amps, some have the modern "blue " 

european plugs some the older continental and French style sockets.

Reverse polarity is a common occurence in France, which whilst not inherantly dangerous is not ideal. A simple 

solution is to make up two fly leads,clearly marking one of them and reversing the wiring so the Electricty when 

reaching the van is correct polarity for English sockets in side.To check polarity a cheap "socket and see" tester 

does the trick. I spent a lot of time working on sites so it was worth my trouble to know things were right.

Water.

All campsites in France have to legally provide "eau potable"" which is drinking water, campsites of course are 

just one source. A lot of "aires" allow you to obtain water some charge a couple of Euros some dont. Water is 

easily obtainable so it is worth carrying only half a tank or so to save weight and improve economy.

Garages churchyards in the UK are obvious sources are public toilets. 

Its well worthwhile carrying a couple of adaptors if filling by hose in France particularly a lot of the taps have 

a screw fitting as opposed to our sleeve and jubilee clip arrangement.

Aires 

French use the word aire for area which has many connotations,specific areas are set aside for the use of Camping 

cars. most have a borne where you can get water, a bit of electric and dump grey and toilet waste.

to dump grey and toilet waste is generally free, Water inland is generally free perhaps 3 euros on the coastal 

touristy type aires. 

There are aires where electric is free, yes you read right, the most spectacular possibly St Pierre St Martin ski 

resort in the Pyrennees.

Particularly in tourist areas, eg St Tropez Expect to pay 12 euros a night but for this you have electric, Water 

and a shower block with toilet.Far cheaper than a campsite when in high season expect to pay 45 euros a night.

True Wilding, is easy enough although again the Cote d'azur, the tourist honeypots can be a challenge,but deffo not 

impossible.

High season popular spots, try and get settled no later than mid afternoon before it fills, At Oradour Sur Glane, 

People parked two abreast in one parking spot it was that busy.

In the Carmargue high season I left one aire neighbour parked that close, I couldnt open the habitation door.

Aire de Gens voyage, are aires set aside for travellers, I stopped on a couple, and other than my peg whittling not 

up to scratch, no problems whatsoever, expect a friendly curiosity.


Laundry.

in my opinion the biggest problem wilding, Storing smelly socks aside, sat 2 hours watching a washing machine is 

not my idea of fun.
Of course if you are prepared to pay there are service washes, My solution was a nappy bucket in the shower filled 

with hot water and soap powder ...I then drove to next venue, the vibration from the road and van doing the hard 

work, rinse and dry on arrival, although washing day one was mindful that hanging washing from the van may make you 

unpopular, Bumpers bonnets and bike racks make discreet washing lines.

I kid not I found of all the challenges laundry the most tiresome.


cleanliness

keeping a van tidy when permanently occupied is another challenge, the only thing I would say, is a laminate lino 

is preferable to a carpet, a sweep, wipe with the linguettes and everything looks good again and smells nice. 

A litre of cheap coke down plug holes, stops the nasty niffs also useful in the toilet.


Work 

lack of address I have found in the Uk treats me with suspicion, In the Uk I have worked with travelling fairs, 

Agency driven, and ran pubs.( and bugged Rubbertramp a couple of weeks decorating in Inverness) 

France is a touch more difficult, There are three obvious routes to go, Employed, Marche noir ( black market ) or 

Employed by a Uk Employer.

Marche Noir can be picking apples, in my case cutting grapes for Monbazilliac wine in the Dordogne,Cheffing in the 

Ardeche  Its ok for a few quid but doesnt get you in the system.

Working for a French employer is difficult in my opinion, firstly if you dont speak French forget it.The difficulty 

is simple to work you need a social security number like our NI number.....Your employer first time around acquires 

it for you, of course a French person he doesnt have the hassle so you are on the backfoot straightaway.Again lack 

of address etc complicates further.

I worked for Holidaybreak PLc better known as Keycamp and Eurocamp, pitch, electric, gas .....A uk company I paid 

UK taxes national insurance so protected my pension I suppose. 

I eventually became part of the maintenance team, and the company paid for my LPG gas qualification so overall a 

useful excercise.

The drawback of course being that the work tends to be seasonal.

Thanks for reading, and those wanting to fulltime I hope I have give a few pointers from my own experiences 

Channa


----------



## ivecotrucker (Apr 10, 2013)

Excellent post !. Thanks Channa for your time & effort in scribing it for us.


----------



## Sky (Apr 10, 2013)

Great post Channa, thanks for sharing it with us.  Also for taking the trouble to write it.  

I'm glad my post inspired you. :idea-007:


----------



## coolasluck (Apr 10, 2013)

The laundry issue is the one that worries me most too. lol 
It doesnt faze my wife though,shes as keen as mustard hankfully


----------



## coolasluck (Apr 10, 2013)

Out of intrest channa why have you given up fulltiming?


----------



## runnach (Apr 10, 2013)

coolasluck said:


> Out of intrest channa why have you given up fulltiming?


Im running a pub for a friend who is locked up tbh. I miss it more than anyone knows .....plan is to get a few quid together ( easier said than done ) then off we go 

Channa


----------



## runnach (Apr 10, 2013)

coolasluck said:


> The laundry issue is the one that worries me most too. lol
> It doesnt faze my wife though,shes as keen as mustard hankfully


 To me, it was always the biggest pain in the neck. If you are not careful, standards slip quickly......honest answer 

Channa


----------



## runnach (Apr 10, 2013)

Sky said:


> Great post Channa, thanks for sharing it with us.  Also for taking the trouble to write it.
> 
> I'm glad my post inspired you. :idea-007:


 Ive tried not to replicate too much your observations, and no doubt there are things Ive missed.

As you are aware a great lifestyle,but occasionally the rose tints need to be taken off........eg cold winter nights , do I block that bloody draught from that vent if so are there consequences etc 

Channa


----------



## silverweed (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes, I can see laundry being a great problem and is say the drying of it more than the washing, especially in the colder months


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 10, 2013)

coolasluck said:


> The laundry issue is the one that worries me most too. lol
> It doesnt faze my wife though,shes as keen as mustard hankfully





Nor does it faze my Mrs. She is happy in what she does. Who am I to complain.☺☺☺


----------



## herbenny (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks Channa for this ..it was very informative.  I hope one day to have the chance to fulltime, or a least have a taster of it to see if we would like it.  We have plans and dreams, who knows it could happen.  You have opened my eyes that its not as rosy as I envisage and like everything it has its ups and downs....I am a sucker for finding out for myself though :lol-053:...


----------



## ellisboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Channa! Very informative post,and very detailed,sounds like fun to me!


----------



## watchthis (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Channa
thank you very much for the time you have taken to write your very informative 'blog' Its always good to read about full timing as it gives us readers a different angle to the needs using a motorhome  as a permanent residence.  Your write up was very good reading many thanks


Bye for now

Freddie


----------



## runnach (Apr 10, 2013)

herbenny said:


> Thanks Channa for this ..it was very informative.  I hope one day to have the chance to fulltime, or a least have a taster of it to see if we would like it.  We have plans and dreams, who knows it could happen.  You have opened my eyes that its not as rosy as I envisage and like everything it has its ups and downs....I am a sucker for finding out for myself though :lol-053:...



Just do it.....nike
Writing made me realise how much I miss it, my post I tried to share objectivly
I spared the stories perhaps another thread


----------



## pink (Apr 10, 2013)

Good one Channa!..must agree with you re the laundry too, although i have found a launderette that does a half decent quickwash, with very good driers, in and out well within an hour..i also found that there is a limit to how far to stretch a friendship...turning up too often with your smelly socks and smalls sure does that!


----------



## jamesuk (Apr 22, 2013)

If your willing to speak of money i'd be interested to know what figure you think is reasonable to live on?


(Happy to rough it slightly btw)


----------



## whitevanwoman (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the info and feedback about your experiences Channa, it's interesting reading and really useful - my life circumstances are such that fulltiming is looking like a very likely move for me at some point this year, out of necessity rather than choice. I'm excited and fearful at the same time about the prospect, and have mulled over some of the problems / issues you have commented on.

The longest I've been away in the van was 4 weeks and I loved it but admittedly it was early autumn, the lowest temperature I experienced was 4 C so not particularly cold, and I had very little rain during those weeks. Although I had given laundry some thought, I hadn't really considered the real practical difficulties. Having checked launderette prices, I am staggered that a self-wash and dry is not far off a tenner per load. So that makes it only a very occasional option. So it's made me realise I need to think about more of such practicalities. 

Also your point regarding the amount and bulk of clothes has given me food for thought too. Especially if some sort of "working" clothes will be needed as well as my own everyday stuff, and also a smarter outfit for interviews, hatches / matches / despatches social do's  etc. For 4 weeks I managed as I took enough and relaxed my standards slightly so that some things that would normally be washed after one day, would be worn twice. But as you've said, it's very easy to let standards slip too much... I always knew that I would be going back home to a washing machine and woodburning stove to dry clothes in front of so I didn't really give it too much thought. Although as a matter of routine, I do tend to go for practical clothes which will do in several different situations eg quick drying walking trousers with canvas hiking boots / shoes which are equally suitable for a dog walk aswell as a drink in the pub or shopping or most other every day activities. But the problem of bulky winter clothes is a good one which I will need to consider further together with general housekeeping (or vankeeping) - like you said, I've learned that I really need to give the van a really good clean out ideally weekly or at least fortnightly when in full time use - easy when I'm going home after 2 weeks and can plug into mains elec to hoover it, and have plenty of hot water to give everything a good wash, and can wash and dry my bedding, and also the dogs, easily enough but when on the road, I will find that more of a challenge.  

I have more or less come to the conclusion that if I do full time, because my van is not a coachbuilt with good facilities etc and is still little more than a mobile tent, I would need some sort of lock up for storage not only of some stuff from the house (paper records, some sentimental stuff, some sporting equipment etc) but also for seasonal stuff (winter clothes for example), and for temporary storage of stuff whilst on the road (craft supplies, market stall equipment etc) and so I would really need to be able to access this fairly regularly. Therefore, location of storage is important, and it may well not be anywhere near where I am currently living in northern england. So some idea of roughly what part of the uk I am going to be in is important and I really need to have a vague plan in mind, instead of just getting into the van and seeing where it takes me. 

I will need to think about how often I will have to do a mail pick up from the nominated postal address so it's location will be important, and I will probably have to rely on asking friends to take my post for me. Or else I drop out of the system completely, which I am also giving serious thought to and doing research into just how possible this is.

Looking forward to hearing more of your experiences and stories - your thoughts on an oven, for example. Budgets and finances, unexpected costs, what is the minimum weekly amount you have been able to survive on and how you managed, other unexpected problems, your thoughts on full timing in uk versus in france - would like to know more.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 22, 2013)

whitevanwoman said:


> l - my life circumstances are such that fulltiming is looking like a very likely move for me at some point this year, out of necessity rather than choice. I'm excited and fearful at the same time about the prospect, and have mulled over some of the problems / issues you have commented on.
> 
> I have more or less come to the conclusion that if I do full time, because my van is not a coachbuilt with good facilities etc and is still little more than a mobile tent, I would need some sort of lock up for storage not only of some stuff from the house (paper records, some sentimental stuff, some sporting equipment etc) but also for seasonal stuff (winter clothes for example), and for temporary storage of stuff whilst on the road (craft supplies, market stall equipment etc) and so I would really need to be able to access this fairly regularly. Therefore, location of storage is important, and it may well not be anywhere near where I am currently living in northern england. So some idea of roughly what part of the uk I am going to be in is important and I really need to have a vague plan in mind, instead of just getting into the van and seeing where it takes me.
> 
> ...



Motorhome365 forum has most of the above covered in detail by people who are full timing.

John


----------



## whitevanwoman (Apr 22, 2013)

John Thompson said:


> Motorhome365 forum has most of the above covered in detail by people who are full timing.
> 
> John



Thanks John, I don't know that forum but will check it out.


----------



## Passing Places (Apr 22, 2013)

Channa

Many thanks for posting.  Really useful insights.  I know a number of around the world motorcyclists who by definition have tiny amounts of room for storage.  Some swear by disposal as a solution to laundry.  T shirts and underwear they buy as cheap as poss and bin after use   bit extreme maybe but they can cost less than washing, certainly in terms of time facilities etc.

Kevin


----------



## Firefox (Apr 22, 2013)

Use a launderette for washing clothes. Our local one costs £3 for a wash and it's £2-3 for drying. Takes about an hour total. It's open 7am till 10pm and in the evening I park the van on the single yellows right outside. I can go on the computer in the van while the wash goes on. You can do two weeks clothing in one wash. I don't see this as a big problem.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Apr 22, 2013)

Firefox said:


> Use a launderette for washing clothes. Our local one costs £3 for a wash and it's £2-3 for drying. Takes about an hour total. It's open 7am till 10pm and in the evening I park the van on the single yellows right outside. I can go on the computer in the van while the wash goes on. You can do two weeks clothing in one wash. I don't see this as a big problem.



But for at least 5 days a week you live and work in an urban environment so your clothes are likely to be soiled rather than dirty. Also you don't have to take a large bouncy dog for a walk at least once a day regardless of weather which may necessitate at least one change of clothes not least due to sweat involved in trying to keep up with him, but also mud, rain, sleet, snow...  

And £6 for a full wash and dry is cheaper than what I priced locally but even so my daily food budget would probably be about £6 so money would be very tight. For me, I would have to wash and dry clothes myself for the majority of the time whenever possible, relying on launderette as a back up option only. 

And anyway I'm a woman which means I like to change my undies and socks daily, I wear pyjamas and socks in bed, and most importantly, I NEED TO HAVE A CHOICE OF CLOTHES! It's a woman thing (I think!). Just as I will need to have several pairs of shoes even though they will take up valuable space and will probably only be worn once or twice, but I NEED THEM. If only just to look at and admire. 

For those french speakers amongst us (and I may get the quote or the spelling wrong here...)

"Seule une femme peut comprendre le desir d'etre belle, sois pour elle-meme ou pour un souvenir" - Henri Troyat, Les dames de Siberie.... which roughly translates as :
"only a woman can understand the desire to be beautiful, either for herself or for a memory"

Seriously though I know fulltiming is going to mean becoming absolutely ruthless about personal possessions and my idea of what I do need and don't need, and I suspect that will be my biggest difficulty.


----------



## runnach (Apr 22, 2013)

Firefox said:


> Use a launderette for washing clothes. Our local one costs £3 for a wash and it's £2-3 for drying. Takes about an hour total. It's open 7am till 10pm and in the evening I park the van on the single yellows right outside. I can go on the computer in the van while the wash goes on. You can do two weeks clothing in one wash. I don't see this as a big problem.


local being the operative word, great if you are 
concentrating in one location

As a rule, I travelled about so local services were a one hit trip

In the uk I often used a cc site clumberpark one of my favourites
7pounds a night mid week off season including ehu 3 pounds for a wash 50 p a dry normally 1.50 realistically

11.50 isn't a kings ransom in the grand scale but a consideration when work is hit and miss

Channa


----------



## Firefox (Apr 22, 2013)

For me personally, the launderette is essential for full timing, if only for drying. It's very difficult to get stuff dry in the van. Washing is the easy bit!

You can wash 10 shirts, clean underwear for two weeks and some trousers and other stuff in one wash. All this for £6 (+ powder... maybe 50p). I don't know anywhere you can buy 10 shirts, 14 pairs of socks and pants, some T shirts and trousers for £6  As some people have alluded to, throwing away after one use would not be an option for me. Even just one shirt in a charity shop can cost £3 or £4, so this wouldn't work. I can see it might be necessary if you were very wealthy and living off a motorbike but not otherwise


----------



## runnach (Apr 22, 2013)

whitevanwoman said:


> Thanks for all the info and feedback about your experiences Channa, it's interesting reading and really useful - my life circumstances are such that fulltiming is looking like a very likely move for me at some point this year, out of necessity rather than choice. I'm excited and fearful at the same time about the prospect, and have mulled over some of the problems / issues you have commented on.
> 
> The longest I've been away in the van was 4 weeks and I loved it but admittedly it was early autumn, the lowest temperature I experienced was 4 C so not particularly cold, and I had very little rain during those weeks. Although I had given laundry some thought, I hadn't really considered the real practical difficulties. Having checked launderette prices, I am staggered that a self-wash and dry is not far off a tenner per load. So that makes it only a very occasional option. So it's made me realise I need to think about more of such practicalities.
> 
> ...


 your observations re storage of possessions etc carrying a full wardrobe tools etc are spot on 

I think -i probably spend 15 pounds a day, excluding tax and insurance and storage costs
Channa


----------



## Firefox (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm thinking if I spend £6 every couple of weeks on a wash it is not too bad. I tend to be much neater for work and have a fresh shirt every day and suits which are drycleaned (that's expensive). I relax a lot more on weekends and time away. It's not very easy to keep clean all the time with dogs, campfires, grass, and mud, so no point spending all the time trying to do that!

But £6 every two weeks is £150 a year (excluding the suits which would need to go to dry cleaner anyway).

To invest in a decent washing machine and dryer could be £500 - £600... three to four years at the launderette. Plus they will need maintaining and replacing, and there is a share of the infrastructure to provide a home for them - electric bills, council tax, mortgage/rent etc. 

When you look on it like this, it's not that much more expensive than doing home laundry, so look on the bright side  The worst thing for me about the launderette is making sure I have enough £ coins in change to operate the machines!


----------



## n brown (Apr 22, 2013)

I did  it mainly abroad in mainly hot weather.you eat less,wear minimal clothing,for me it was shorts and sandals and a jumper in the evening, so washing clothes was a lot less of a problem. I tended to find good fairly long term parkups,where my family were ok,usually on a beach or riverbank or lakeside,then use a moped to go to work.
  living cheaply like this is so much easier than uk. never had much problem finding work,as I had all my tools and those villas don't maintain themselves ! often i'd take the van to the villa and we could all shower or bath,and use the washing machine[and the pool of course!] occasionally we'd get house sitting jobs which were a chance to sort out stuff and the van.like Channa we'd do marche noir work.grape picking was a chance to earn the lump to either head south or get back to blighty,but selling stuff on the markets was a nice way to move round Europe and get to see the country not as a tourist,but more involved. the more you do it,the more resourceful and practical you get,and the better at all the chores !


----------



## runnach (Apr 22, 2013)

I feel compelled to re iterate at this stage. Full timing presents a different set of challenges to life in bricks and mortar

Not once did I regret my choice, more a case of one has to adjust to a different environment.

Channa


----------



## n brown (Apr 22, 2013)

very stimulating mentally though,boredom tends to not occur much !


----------

